# Painted something besides a house today



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a well drigging rig I am in the middle of painting.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looking good. Always interesting to do something out of the norm. :thumbup:


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

That's cool, something different. At a glance I first thought it was a some sort of train ride in terrible condition.
Oddest thing I ever did was caulk an old timey above ground grave vault. That was many years ago and it's still holding up! (rural area, family cementary)
Worst thing I ever painted was during my apprenticeship, we painted chain link fence with aluminum paint, it sucked.
Sage


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

nice! what on earth are you coating it with?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is an Industrial Enamel from SW.
Here is today's work.
Last picture is the next phase, just the platform part.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice, It's no pink school bus or anything...but nice anyways.


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

RCP said:


> This is a well drigging rig I am in the middle of painting.


thats a pretty red muffler.:blink: what does the sign say on the back of the trailer? "entry onto this property is permitted only if...?"


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here it is larger


----------



## scpainting (Sep 13, 2008)

i would never enter this property


----------



## NE_GA Painting (Oct 28, 2008)

LMAO,,:no:


----------

